# John Deere GT X300 tranny K46 BR



## BGV (Feb 21, 2013)

I have an apparent transmission problem in my 400 hr machine.
Lots of knowledge on this site- so, being that the BR is sealed how do I overhaul- ie is it possible and the procedure for doing this?
Much appreciate a reply
Thank you


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes it is "sealed" basically meaning it requires no maintenence for the life of the transaxle. You can take it out of the machine and turn it upside down to drain the fluid and refill. These can be repaired as many have done so with the parts supplied by tuff torque, Ive even read they can upgrade your transaxle to K58 if you send it to em for a resonable cost.


----------

